
Mozilla launches a new identity - nate
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/
======
josteink
Discussion here too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13425380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13425380)

~~~
dang
Yep. We moved most comments there, not counting the asinine race war.

------
pc2g4d
This is gross. Moz://a ????

